# Johnny Lightning Star Trek Diecast!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here's a pic. It's not very good but it indicates the scales:

http://hobbyworld.aoshima-bk.co.jp/g_library2/YAM/YAM04100795.jpg

When are these due out?

James


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

And why couldn't they have made the ships in the same scale?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

heiki said:


> And why couldn't they have made the ships in the same scale?


Because once you'd dropped the 1/2500th scale Galileo on the carpet, you'd never find it again? 

Or perhaps, the 1/100th scale TOS Enterprise wouldn't fit on the blister card?

:freak: 

Jim


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

So we've got a 1:2600 Enterprise 1701, and 1:2500 Klingon D7, a 1:2250 Reliant, a 1:2250 NX-01, a 1:750 RBoP, and a 1:100 Galileo Shuttlecraft.

The RBoP is 1:750? WHY?!!!
Okay. It's not like there aren't any options, but still, WHY not 1:1000?

The Shuttlecraft doesn't fit with too many other existing spacecraft scales, but there's some Plastruct figs in that scale, although the actual size of the shuttlecraft has always been up in the air... oh wait. What am I doing. They're just toys, right? Nevermind!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When do they come out?


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree, the clustering of scales that are _almost_, but _not quite_ the same is nuts.

And I would really have loved a 1:1000 BOP. There was a rumor that there was going to be a 1:1000 Botany Bay released. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that!

BTW, anyone notice how low the front windows are on the Shuttlecraft?

Mark


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> When do they come out?


On the "coming soon" page it is the last one listed for October! The list was updated 09-01. Hope that helps! 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

those look cool . again , does anybody have a release date for these ? i'm not that into hardware but who can resist diecast spaceships ??
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Since when did die cast toy sets worry about scale? They ain't models.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I saw these things at Comic Con and as far as I'm concerned the BOP is 1/1000! There's no official size for these things and they're never shown in conjunction with the Enterprise on the series. And again, they are toys! I'll enjoy displaying them next to my other small Trek kits at work.


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

heiki said:


> And why couldn't they have made the ships in the same scale?


*Simply put, because of the great range of size of Star Trek ships. Bear in mind, these are blister-carded miniatures, the largest distribution will be in Mass Retail, where space is very much at a premium. With the range of models coming, it would be impossible to have done them in a constant scale, not only because of the available card size/store space, but also simply due to the wide variation in size if we did that.*

*However, they are highly detailed--we worked very hard on that, which is why we chose to have the ships molded in plastic, so as to get the crisp detailing that cannot be done in diecast Zamac. However, the bases for these ships are in highly polished smoke-tint chromium, which gives the ships excellent balance so they won't tip over on your shelves or in your display case. Also, the bases have a ball-joint mounting to the bottom of each ship, giving you a choice of the display angles you want to have. The painting and tampo-printing is really crisp, all logo's, lettering is very readable, and many other details (windows, etc.) are very nicely picked out.*

*Art*


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

So these die-casts are actually injection molded plastic. Cool. At least they'll _feel_ like model kits.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, at least the D-7 is 1/2500 scale.
Also with the Romulan BOP at 1/750, it is scale to the Art Asylum 1701 'A' and the NX-01.

As to the other stuff being Sooooooo close, come on.
I know 'shelf space' is at a premium and all those excuses. Would it have been so hard to make the 2250 scale stuff 1/2500. I mean really, was it ever taken into consideration that there is a bunch of stuff already on the market (model kit or not) at 1/2500 scale. And that these could have added to that list.

Sorry for the rant, but I'm just tired of this goofy scale stuff.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I be gettin'um anyway.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah if they are plastic that means that they can be repainted!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Of course, Art is correct... he worked on the project.
Most people don't give a rat's butt about constant scale.
These were sized to fit the blister on a standard retail hanging card.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So will iI see them at Wally World.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks Art! Always glad to have an insider aboard. May I ask what you do? PM/JL employee? Contractor? Scapegoat?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hi, Art!


Please forgive my ignorance, but what do the following terms mean?

"Zamac"

"Tampo-printing"

Thanks!

Larry

:wave:


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

John P said:


> Since when did die cast toy sets worry about scale? They ain't models.


True enough -- but a 1:1000 Botany Bay would look really sweet next to my PL Enterprise...

Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MGagen said:


> True enough -- but a 1:1000 Botany Bay would look really sweet next to my PL Enterprise...
> 
> Mark


 So buy the resin kit! (Who makes that, again?)


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ I don't recall who makes it (I'll have to check mint), but Capt. Locknar was selling them on his starfurymodels.com site a while ago. I don't know if he has any of them left, though.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I still have a couple left, about 2 or 3 I think. I will have to check


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

LGFugate said:


> Hi, Art!
> Please forgive my ignorance, but what do the following terms mean?
> "Zamac"
> "Tampo-printing"
> ...


Zamac is the bare metal die-cast cars are made of. 









Tampos are the printed graphics on them, like the Monkees logo on this car:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm always embarassed when I am forced to shop for tampos. Especially when I am at the register and the clerk has to call out for a price check.

Afterwards, I have to go home and take a Zamac just to relax.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> I'm always embarassed when I am forced to shop for tampos. Especially when I am at the register and the clerk has to call out for a price check.
> 
> Afterwards, I have to go home and take a Zamac just to relax.



Now, *that* made me laugh out loud!

Mango - thanks for the explanation.

These little trek "kits" remind me of the small kit/display pieces that are so popular in Japan...


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

John P said:


> Thanks Art! Always glad to have an insider aboard. May I ask what you do? PM/JL employee? Contractor? Scapegoat?


Johnny Lightning product development


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gray-headed Art said:


> Johnny Lightning product development


 Cool, thanks .


----------



## scifibear2 (Oct 19, 2003)

I don't often eat that tampo-style cuisine; isn't that Japanese?

Oh, God; we modelers are a different breed :jest:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Gray-headed Art said:


> Johnny Lightning product development


*Quick! Tell us what you know and what is happening at Polar Lights!*

*Hurry!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Update. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Updated update. I read that they come out November 22. Sets are being presold for about $26.00.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

This site is offering a set of 12 Star Trek Battle Damaged cars in April 2005.

http://www.davezdiecast.com/star_trek_battle_damaged_12_car_set_.html

The mind boggles.

Ya know. For a set of six die-casts due out this month, it's strange that we haven't seen many pictures or that those web sites that are selling them can't seem to list them consistently.

Die-cast Alley is offering:

Enterprise NX-01 - Broken bow
Klingon Cardasian Ship - The Enterprise Incident
Romulean Bird of Prey - Ballance of Terror
Shuttlecraft Galileo II - The Way to Eden
U.S.S. Reliant - Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
U.S.S. Enterprise A - The Cage
Dave's die-cast is offering:

Enterprise A New Casting! 
Romulean Bird of Prey New Casting!
Cardasian Ship New Casting! 
NX01 New Casting! 
Reliant New Casting! 
Galileo New Casting!  
Collector's Net USA are offering:

Star Trek Enterprise
Romulean Bird of Prey
Cardasian Ship
Star Ship NX01
Star Ship Reliant
Star Ship Galileo
And Playthings lists (probably correctly):

U.S.S. Enterprise NX-01
U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701
Romulan Bird of Prey
Galileo Shuttlecraft
Klingon D7 Battlecruiser
U.S.S. Reliant NCC-1864.
But no pictures (well one) and who the heck are the Romuleans and the Cardasians?


Jim


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Not to mention the Star Ship Galileo!

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The listing for the Shuttlecraft(Star Ship?) Galileo as 1/100 is good news for me. I have about 40 1/100 figures,and been thinking of making a ship based on TAS at that scale.
So then I will have my shuttlecrafts, repainted and new markings. I hope I can find them in a local store to buy what I want, plus at least one set. Do not have charge card.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi, everyone -

I am new to this forum. In case anyone has not seen these yet, there are some new pics available at:

http://www.playingmantis.com/jl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=757

But this only shows the Enterprise, the Klingon Ship, and the Romulan Ship.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hope they fix the foward faceing hanger deck on the Klingon ship!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Who the heck wants a die cast display stand???


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bender23 said:


> Hi, everyone -
> 
> I am new to this forum. In case anyone has not seen these yet, there are some new pics available at:
> 
> ...


Welcome Bender23,

Thanks for the link, did not know they were up.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope that they fix the screwed up decals on the Romulan ship and that horrible deflector dish on the Enterprise.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Dammit, Jim, I'm a toy maker not a miracle worker and if you want these in the stores by the end of November . . .


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

MartinHatfield said:


> I hope that they fix the screwed up decals on the Romulan ship and that horrible deflector dish on the Enterprise.


What's wrong with the Romulan ship, other than the missing decal on the vertical fin?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

aren't the scalloped edges supposed to be facing the rear of the ship.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What about the klingon d-7, two tone. It is Johnny Lighting. All they can do are cars.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome, Lloyd. 

It now looks like some of these are now available for pre-sale/auction on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=155&item=2280655564&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

and here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=760&item=6934492386&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Gray-headed Art said:


> *Simply put, because of the great range of size of Star Trek ships. Bear in mind, these are blister-carded miniatures, the largest distribution will be in Mass Retail, where space is very much at a premium. With the range of models coming, it would be impossible to have done them in a constant scale, not only because of the available card size/store space, but also simply due to the wide variation in size if we did that.*
> 
> *However, they are highly detailed--we worked very hard on that, which is why we chose to have the ships molded in plastic, so as to get the crisp detailing that cannot be done in diecast Zamac. However, the bases for these ships are in highly polished smoke-tint chromium, which gives the ships excellent balance so they won't tip over on your shelves or in your display case. Also, the bases have a ball-joint mounting to the bottom of each ship, giving you a choice of the display angles you want to have. The painting and tampo-printing is really crisp, all logo's, lettering is very readable, and many other details (windows, etc.) are very nicely picked out.*
> 
> *Art*


Would have been nicer (simply put) if PL or Johnny Lightning would have put out a SPINDRIFT OR Seaview and flying SUB in this fashion as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

This illustration on the second link is really confusing since they show a picture of the PL TOS Enterprise model kit!

Jim


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

MartinHatfield said:


> Aren't the scalloped edges supposed to be facing the rear of the ship?


No, I'm pretty sure they're right on the JL mini.



Lloyd Collins said:


> What about the klingon d-7, two tone?


That's actually correct; the studio model was two-tone, though it didn't look that way on TV screens because of the lighting and the film stock. However, the purple looks brighter on this than the original filming miniature did before it was repainted for potential use in TMP (AMT made two Klingon ships, one for the show and one to use as a master for their mass-produced kit; the two had some slight variations, but AMT's master never got repainted, and shows the purpleish tint pretty clearly in pictures). The shuttle bay definitely needs turned around, though.


----------



## ufptrekker1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

The paint scheme is correct, take it from a Trekker with 35+ years of Collecting Trek Ships and Props. I am really excited about this release, looks as if it is going to blow Futura's collection all to hell and back, I say good job!

Roger


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The impulse deck is on backwards?

Like they need to retreat in a hurry?



Must be French Klingons.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone have an exact date for the release of these? I have heard Fall 2004 and November 2004 but nothing much beyond that. Here it is November 22 and I have seen nothing on these yet.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Wasn't it today?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bender23 said:


> Does anyone have an exact date for the release of these? I have heard Fall 2004 and November 2004 but nothing much beyond that. Here it is November 22 and I have seen nothing on these yet.


Here is all the Johnny Lightning site has. This was posted November 1st. No word on the release date.

http://www.playingmantis.com/jl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=757


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

You know with this sort of up-to-date information you have to wonder if anybody cares if they sell or not.

Sounds like a repeat of the "Great 1/43rd Scale Bat Kits Mystery" or "How do you expect sell a boat load of these things if they don't ever make it to the store shelves."

Jim


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You'd think they would try to get them on the store shelves before Christmas.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now this is kind of amusing. Someone has the JL Star Trek set listed on Ebay as a Japanese Romando/Yamato set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38263&item=5939705507&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

I am really stoked about this JL set, tho. Those ships on those cards look VERY cool!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I called Die Cast Alley............. They told me December 10th. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like RC2 is not in a hurry to release.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yeah. They'll probably kill the line when they get the financial statement showing low holiday sales figures.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> You'd think they would try to get them on the store shelves before Christmas.


Just think, they'll make great Martin Luther King Day gifts or Valentines Day gifts or Easter gifts or . . . .

Oh heck, just look for one in your PL gift bag at Wonderfest.

Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bender23 said:


> Now this is kind of amusing. Someone has the JL Star Trek set listed on Ebay as a Japanese Romando/Yamato set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38263&item=5939705507&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V
> 
> I am really stoked about this JL set, tho. Those ships on those cards look VERY cool!


I don't believe that is JL.


----------



## Bender23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^^ Heh. You're right. It's not any more. They've changed it to Furuta. Oh, well. The pictures that *were* there were quite cool. I'd post them here if I could. Not sure how.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just can't wait till they are available to get. I am so looking forward to getting them !


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Bender23 said:


> ^^ Heh. You're right. It's not any more. They've changed it to Furuta. Oh, well. The pictures that *were* there were quite cool. I'd post them here if I could. Not sure how.


Bender23 is right! :thumbsup: I clicked the link last night and it showed the PL ships. The packaging is designed so that each ship "goes" through the backing card. Most carded toys have a formed clear plastic shell holding the piece to a flat card, or something similar. These were not like that at all. They "came through" the backing card so that you would be able to see the ship from the front or the back. It also means that they will not lay flat so displaying they may be a bit of a challange. Not totally sure if I like the packaging but it looks very interesting! Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I want them to play with.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

PM has updated the PL website but it seems that the JL website has also had a few tweaks.

I only found one mention of the Star Trek line (on the new release schedule) and that didn't have a link. There's no mention of the JL Star Trek toys in Coming Soon or Product Line. It's like they disappeared.

Nice to know that RC2 is putting so much support into selling these puppies.

Note to self: Buy 'em online because they'll never make the store shelves.

Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Die Cast Alley is taking pre orders !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone found them yet!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I've been to several toy stores shopping for small relatives & havn't seen them yet. Anyone?


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

here's a pic:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

JGG1701 said:


> Die Cast Alley is taking pre orders !


Die Cast Alley has them _now._ I've placed my order! :roll: 

José


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

fernieo said:


> here's a pic:


Sha-weeeeeettt!! Thanks for the tease!

_*Now where are they?!?!?!  *_


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

My local Comex Hobby Shop says they'll have them in next week!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dumb question:


Does anyone know whether there are supposed to be chaser colors? I have a white shuttlecraft and a grey shuttlecraft....

José


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just stopped by my local hobby store and saw them. Really nice looking. I especailly like the shuttle, even though it's out of scale with the rest (but who cares).


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

None of them are in scale with each other anyways.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Today I found them at TRU. I bought 2 Enterprises,2 BOP, 2 Shuttlecrafts, and 1 Klingon. Nice looking ships, and the Galileo looks more like the series than any toy I have seen. I am really happy now.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Happy New Year! 

I ordered my set through a local comic store and they arrived on Friday. VERY pleased with them overall! They ordered a box which gave them 12 pieces, two complete sets. They wanted to know if I would like the chase. It turned out to be the NX-01, in white! (I was hoping it was the Klingon D7 two tone.) Anyway, I have to say that the NX-01 in white looks HORRIBLE! :drunk: The other thing I thought looked funny is the windows on the Galileo, they sit a little low. 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Galileo's windows are too low, the back landing strut is too short, but with a little work will look right.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The Galileo's windows are too low, the back landing strut is too short, but with a little work will look right.


Mine will have to stay the way it is as I have no intention of opening any of them! So if you do modify your Galileo I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of it. 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

El Gato said:


> Die Cast Alley has them _now._ I've placed my order! :roll:
> 
> José


OK, ordered from Diecast Alley on the 19th... and haven't heard a peep. Sent e-mails with no response. Has anyone received these from Diecast Alley? At this point I'm ready to cancel the order and just do the eBay thing. :freak:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I went to Toy R Us in Woodbridge Ontario canada yesterday. Nada. Maybe the BOP is cloaked!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I just picked up 2 shuttles the comic store owner left me a white one and the grey one. It is a very nice toy. I'm happy with it and I cost me @ 14 bucks canadian. great price. I did see the NX 01 in white.... it did make me shutter. The BOP was very nice also.

Rob


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhh.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bob, don't give up! Keep checking Toys R Us.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Good luck at finding anything at any Canada TRU or a Canada Walmart.

OAB


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Just got my notification from Doll & Hobby Shoppe.
They are on the way!

James


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

OAB - my local shop here in St. John's has a shuttle, TOS Enterprise and a Klingon BOP on hold for me. 

I'll be buying it with my own hard earned cash later today and Margaret Wente can pucker up and kiss my a**.

Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I called my local Hobby Shop and they'll notify me when they come in.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

ccbor said:


> ...I did see the NX 01 in white...


Hey, I picked up the NX-01 a few days back but it was silver colored. Maybe the white one you saw was a chase car, er, kit, er, toy!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I read the press release, and the white is the chase color, and a two tone Klingon ship is the chase color.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY Batbob !
Have you got yours yet?


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I finally got an e-mail from Diecast Alley. Seems they only got half the amount they ordered, so my shipments been delayed.  

Pretty sad when I start thinking I coulda gotten them faster and cheaper off the e-place. :freak:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

No sign of them here yet.
The guy at the hobby store said that his distributors say nada in Canada. It is possible that Toy R Us and a few other American locations took the whole shipment.

Did see a neat looking RC2 Viper, Cylon Raider and Cylon for about $17 each. They are nice built up toys, but I'm a modeller so I bought another PL Tos E.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your turn will come Bob. And what is wrong about toys? All work and no play!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Finally found one... one... at Toys R Us. It was the Romulan BoP, which was one of the ones I wanted anyway, so cool. Talked with the floor person & he said that they're having a hard time keeping them stocked! :hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I believe that. When I bought mine, I could have had a whole set, but TOS is all that I wanted. Yes, you can call me a fool, it might be true.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Huzz

lol Margaret Wente

as for the white one it was a chaser. 


sorry to hear about the shipping problems for you batbob. 

rob


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Such is life, if we got all we wanted what would we have to look forward too?

Besides with what is going on in the world, I ain't that badly off.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Batbob - what is the scoop on the "neat looking RC2 Viper, Cylon Raider and Cylon for about $17 each"?

How big were they? Are these the same ones that Monstersinmotion wants $39 US for?

Huzz


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

My set showed up on my porch last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I picked up two full sets at the store early this morning, before the "collector" guys that dress in the black trench coats were even awake. 

Very nice. I like the Romulan ship and the Galileo in particular. Well done.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

post a thread to monster in motion and i'll tell you if they look the same. Viper is about 20 cm in length.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Here's the 12 inch Cylon:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/14/products_id/6085

Here's a set with a Viper, Raider and a Cylon. I think these are most likely the ones you may have seen:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/14/products_id/6627
Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Yep. It is.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Batbob - Thanks!

Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's your link Dave. Click About Us and give them a call.

http://www.northstar-hobbies.com/catalog/


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Got Mine! Yahoo!!!

Looking Good. Sure hope there is a second series.

James


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Whats so great about the RC2 Viper and Cylon James?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I am referring to the Star Trek Diecast. No Viper and Cylon. LOL!

James


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh well that clears that up. Only kidding. I guess if your a BG fanatic, it is no different than owning the Star Trek diecast. 

It is my firm belief that diecast toys are just collectables for collectors. I have been a collector of many things in my youth, but now realise that collecting because you like something is the way to go. Collecting to make money is not. It is rare today that you'll have a comic book go to $100,000. No-one has their mothers throw them out. Everyone these days doesn't even take the items out of the box. It's human nature to want to not miss out. For instance, today, I put down $50 into the office pool to get 3 lottery tickets. The chances are slim, but I don't want to be the only one left working.

I just want the BOP and shuttle for model building reference.


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

*What store?*

Trek Ace, what store did you find them in? I've seen the men in trench coats before. Tuesday morning must be when the shipment arrives, but where?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The diecast I wanted most was the shuttlecraft. It is suppose to be 1/100 scale, but I have not confirmed that yet. I have plans to build a ST based ship and use 1/100 figures in it. I found about 40 of them in a box of old model I had. So I will have a hanger deck, and the shuttle would look good in it. 

The Enterprise is 1/2500 scale. I compared it to my model and it is exact. Does anyone know the scale of the BOP, I read or heard it was 1/1000?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

jamesh1083 said:


> Trek Ace, what store did you find them in? I've seen the men in trench coats before. Tuesday morning must be when the shipment arrives, but where?


They were in the local WalMart.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Does anyone know the scale of the BOP, I read or heard it was 1/1000?


 Considering how many sizes & classes of BoPs we've seen over the years, if you want it to be 1/1000, I'm sure it'll fit one of them! :lol:


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

*How different are the JL's from the Furuta's?*

I have all but one of the Furuta Star Trek ships. I've only seen pictures of the JL ships, but they look an awful like the Furuta's. So, are they actually die-cast metal or are they plastic? DieCast Alley says they have die-cast "stands" but doesn't mention the composition of the ships. I'm wondering how much energy I should put into finding these things if they're just copies of Furuta's, which I already have.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

They are plastic. I never seen the Furuta's BOP so I can not answer you question.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I've only seen Furuta's E-C & Future E-D up close, so I can't really compare JL's with their TOS ships. Sorry!


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

With what is going for Vipers these days, I'm seriously considering picking up one of those darn toys now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1193&item=5949331657&rd=1


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

jamesh1083 said:


> So, are they actually die-cast metal or are they plastic?


Repeating what has already been said, the JL ones are plastic.



jamesh1083 said:


> I'm wondering how much energy I should put into finding these things if they're just copies of Furuta's, which I already have.


Of the many ships Furuta has put out and the JL lineup, there are only two common ships: Reliant and TOS E.
They are not Furuta copies.

JL's shuttle, NX, TOS Klingon and Romulan BOP are probably worth looking for since these weren't produced by Furuta.

There are nice pix of the JL stuff and some side by side comparisons with the applicable Furuta ships below
http://www.artasylum.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=005026


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I got candy with my Furuta!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I just got mine today at a local hobby store called Brookhurst Hobbies. They have a website that you can buy online. http://www.brookhursthobbies.com They had all but the Romulan Bird of Prey.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Still Nada on any JL Star Trek at Toys R Us in Toronto.

Doesn't matter anymore. from what I've seen, they are not too accurate anyhow. I picked up an (approx 1/1600) AMT Romulan BOP from the 3 ship set from Barry Yoner. I'll use this as my template to make more BOP's that I will accurize. After the first one I'll make a second. Then a third...Then the WORLD. MMUUUUUHHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The JL RBoP is way more accurate than the one from AMTs 3-ship set--you'd have to change practically everything on it! Have you tried getting a JL one from any of the online sources?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Listen to Ignatz.

The Romulan ship is a beautiful piece. It is also close enough in scale to the "3 ship set" Romulan that it could easily be substituted.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

OK, quick and dirty comparison between the JL BoP and the 3-ship kit version featuring some very bad photography.

Part I


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Part II

Sorry about the stand on the JL. It wouldn't come off, and I wasn't about to force it.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hmmmm...... quite a bit of difference, isn't there?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Didn't you know the AMT is in cruise mode, and the JL is in attack mode. Don't you guy know anything.:jest:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes,

I agree the shapes are quite different, but when you factor in this:

http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10054&MailType=package&Pounds=1&Ounces=0

I'm looking at 20+ Bucks for something more accurate. Pllllleasse! I'm only anal retentive when it comes to the Enterprise (TOS & REFIT).


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

release 2 has now been officially announced on the johnny lightning website (listed under members only section) and it shows all six:

....."All ships are plastic with a cool poseable die-cast display base that allows you to position the ships in battle poses.
Series 2 "Red Alert!" will appear in spring this year and includes...
Enterprise NX-01™ with battle damage from Enterprise™ 
U.S.S. Enterprise™ 1701 with battle damage from The Original Series 
Klingon™ D7 Battlecruiser "cloaked" from The Original Series (It's transparent and looks very cool!) 
U.S.S. Enterprise™ 1701 (refit) from Star Trek™: The Wrath of Khan 
U.S.S. Reliant 1864 with battle damage from Star Trek™: The Wrath of Khan 
U.S.S. Enterprise™ 1701 (refit) with battle damage from Star Trek™: The Wrath of Khan".....

i must say that the "cloaked" D7 looks sooooo coooool....


----------



## ufptrekker1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

I was finally able to find a set at my TRU, I like the set a lot, more detailing than Japan's Futura Line. I am looking forward to W2.

I am encouraging all the collector's on my chat groups to go out and pay retail for these to support PM and ensure the future waves!

Roger 

http://home.hiwaay.net/~phaser/johnnylighting.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

POCKETWOCKET ,
Could you please post a link so that we all may see the upcoming "release 2"?
Many Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

......


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

AHHHH man , too cool !  
When are these due out again ?  
Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> When are these due out again ?


next month, maybe two....the first series was supposed to have been out in either october or november but didn't start showing up until christmas at TRU and only recently at the e-stores like tinywheels (got me a case of release 1 on order from him due any day now)....hopefully release 2 will be out by march....


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I was hoping there would be more than one new ship in wave 2. At least there might be a wave 2, sort of.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like that the refit is next. I also would like the cloaked Klingon/Romulan ship.


----------



## ufptrekker1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the post for tinywheels, I have given up on finding any in the stores, after weeks of hunting only seen one ship.

Roger


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Found some at WALMART today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lucky you! I have been looking at WM, nothing yet.


----------



## ufptrekker1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Found some at WALMART today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:



Hey Jgg1701, did you by any chance get the Stock Number off the pegs, I called the wally world HQ and they told me they are not carrying them?????

Roger


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

No stock #'s but on my receipt reads: JL LICENSED 009073328201 $3.96


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I got no stock numbers, but I can confirm that they are carrying them, at least two of the Wal-Marts in this area. I also picked up the whole set at Meijer a while back.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will keep looking. I hope I find them before another greedy soul finds them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I went back to TRU tonight, and found more JL TOS. They had BOP, Klingon, Galileo.
They also had NX-01. Grabbed some more. I also found PL 1701, first time at TRU.


----------

